# hello from France !!!



## fouding (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi All

Just a little hello from France

2 passions : Rugby and TT. Sure we can do something together, no ?

I hope I will find interesting information on Audi TT, with a different point of view than in France ... 

Sorry by advance if I make some mistakes writting english ... I use to speak english with some UK customers, but it no my original language !!!

My TT is an mk1 1,8l 180 hp from Oct 2002, 95.000 km, all original execpt back radar and led headlights (and except the left-hand drive :lol: )










I have the project to install a double din Audi GPS into a special console which I saw in this forum, and I hope I will find some information.

Regards :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Good morning and welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum. 

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Nothing else Andy ? :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

bonjour


----------

